# Sheffield Central Post Office



## crashmatt (May 17, 2008)

The_revolution and I set out one morning to take a look around the old Crown Court building in Sheffield. Alas, we were unable to gain access. So we tried another building I fancied a go at. The former Sheffield Central Post Office, located on Fitzalan Square.

Fitzalan Square was created in 1881 when Market Street and its buildings were demolished, the early square had a substantial cab stand and clock. However, this was demolished in 1913 to make way for a bronze statue of King Edward VII by Alfred Drury (1857-1944). This was unveiled by the Duke of Norfolk on 27 October 1913, and stands to this day.

Sheffield's Head Post Office operated in the square for almost ninety years. Built in 1910 as an addition to the 1897 post office building on Flat Street, it closed in 1999, with the main post office moving to new premises within the Co-op store on Angel Street. The Grade II listed Post Office building was up for sale for a considerable time before finally being sold for development in early 2006.

We gained access to the site and took a wander around the sorting and distribution areas. Or at least, what is left of them - demolition is well under way.

After covering the semi demolished areas, we turned our sights towards the main building. I managed to gain access through a rather hazardous route and unfortunately The_Revolution was unable to follow. I explored the building, trying not to take too long, but there is quite a lot to see. Upon reaching one area, I found another far easier access, so called The_Revolution over and we set out to cover the whole building. After a good session of exploring, we were about to leave the same way we came in when I heard voices outside. Peaking out the window revealed four people - workmen and security. An alternative egress was rapidly found and used. We were able to meander out without being seen.

Walking back to the car, the route taking us past the rear entrance, a fit of mischievousness over took me. Causing me to walk into the site and ask if I could take a shot of the fire escape. Permission duly acquired, and the shot was mine 

Basement of the sorting building.




Funky stairs




Sleeping Giant




Sorting Offices




What remains of the distribution centre




Upstairs to the Graphics room and offices




Loading and unloading bay




The first room in the main building - a toilet. Lots of signs reminding people to flush the toilet, and to use the loo brush to clear the bowl if required. Lovely.




The main room, shot from the reception area




Fitzalan Square




Office, off the main room




Containing these




Fab woodwork on the walls




And plans on the desk








[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/crashmatt/2500208680/"]

[/URL]

Lift and corridor




The secure area




Entry




The pass through, from the outside




And from the inside




Secure booths




Store room




Bars and peeling paint




Many keys




Back out of the secure area, and we find staff tea mugs




Former rec room




Instruction sheet




The fabulous staircase












Old stove, previously hidden behind plaster




I wasn't too sure about going in here...




The cupola above the staircase from the inside




And from the outside




The_Revolution on the roof ladder




360 degree panorama




A hastily created guestbook on the way out, whilst trying not to be seen




The cheeky fire escape shot


----------



## ashless (May 17, 2008)

Haha! Yes room 101, you WILL be made right-thinking Mr Crashmatt! 

Great pics as always my man


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2008)

That's an excellent explore. Loads of interesting things to look at. That staircase with the lights is amazing. Neat!


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 17, 2008)

Great looking building! Shame it's being demo'd though


----------



## thompski (May 17, 2008)

Don't worry MonkeyGirl, the part getting demolished is a 1960s modernist extension, which is being replaced by a 11 storey tower according to Skyscraper City. The 19th century building is being scrubbed and turned into apartments.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332072


----------



## The_Revolution (May 17, 2008)

> unfortunately The_Revolution was unable to follow


That was a polite way of saying I wussed out of the original way in 

Anyway on to the 1st batch of my photos. This was the first time I'd ever tried long exposure shots in the dark. Mixed results but some of them turned out ok.






One of the demolition machines (or roof restoration plant if you happen to be the owner of certain Derby theatre.....)





View towards the demolished end of the building.





A staircase inside one of the outbuildings.





Caged offices within the delivery area





The spiral staircase inside the main building.


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2008)

LOL






Reminds me of a star trek food replicator...


----------



## Kaputnik (May 18, 2008)

great stuff, chaps!
looks an interesting building with some nice old features, i like the old stove, and the staircase.
shame the court visit wasn't possible, but an excellent 'plan B' report!


----------



## sqwasher (May 18, 2008)

Well done for getting in (& out!) guys. Got some good pics here, like 3rd pic down of the 'sleepung giant' & the staircase looks cool.


----------



## BrickMan (May 18, 2008)

nice explore!!!

looks like a huge site! from those plans I hope the main building remains, looks loverly inside with the ER symbols on everything!  and that staircase is pretty nice! even though its only 2storeys they've pushed the boat out!


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 18, 2008)

Great pics guys, luvin that staircase


----------



## MD (May 18, 2008)

nice explore
some great pictures


----------



## Scotty (May 18, 2008)

nice on lads.
love that old stove.


----------



## *MrB* (May 18, 2008)

Good work guys, nice report and pics


----------



## dittohead (May 18, 2008)

crashmatt said:


>



That picture is f**kin ace mate! Top work.


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 18, 2008)

crashmatt said:


> Containing these



Wow Samantha Janus, if you go back can u get some pics of them pages?.......................................................if they're not stuck together ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## crashmatt (May 18, 2008)

dittohead said:


> That picture is f**kin ace mate! Top work.



Thanks! I was really pleased with how it came out


----------



## double-six (May 18, 2008)

Those lights going down the centre of the staircase are really nice!


----------



## The_Revolution (May 18, 2008)

Samantha Janus - you never told me that; I might of come and had a look (stop laughing at the back....)

A few more of my photos.





Token ruined corridor shot, full of itchy insulation, I hate that stuff.





Panorama from the corner of the roof looking along Flat Street / Pond Street toward Sheffield Hallam University. The big white building is a newer Royal Mail building. If I looked a bit more carefully at what I was taking pictures of I might of realised the main gates had been opened as the demolition workers were starting work....





The Claw!


----------



## Andyj23uk (May 18, 2008)

wow - nice to see this place again - very sad to see it being demolished / converted 

i visited in may 2007 , thanks to Angel and the sheffield explorers from 28DL

here are a few different views from that trip 

the main hall of the sorting office






emergency generator panel






phone in the supervisors booth 






the power of water - vast sections of the wooden floor were swollen and buckled











dead letters 






the main staoir really is beautifull 






mail chute


----------



## Bishop (May 18, 2008)

Nice work, class pics and write up. I lived in Sheffield for a few years and I used to work pretty near to this building, love the panorama, brought back a lot of memories.

Don't suppose you've any pics of the outside/facade?

B


----------



## crashmatt (May 18, 2008)

Bishop said:


> Nice work, class pics and write up. I lived in Sheffield for a few years and I used to work pretty near to this building, love the panorama, brought back a lot of memories.
> 
> Don't suppose you've any pics of the outside/facade?
> 
> B



Sadly, no. It was as we were driving away I thought about it. But I expect I'll head back up that way in the near future. If so I'll take some then and post them to this thread.


----------



## The_Revolution (May 21, 2008)

Andyj23uk interesting to see your pictures.

The dead letters box is now on an "external" wall as most of that has already been demolished; sorting office is now gone.


----------



## Gibbo (May 21, 2008)

Here's some of mine when I went with AndyJ:




































​


----------



## mineme (May 23, 2008)

wow great photos lads and loving the funky stares and as for the claw well its a good job that Mr a isn't about ore the hole place could well of collapsed.


----------

